
Google tops tech industry pay scale  - strawberryshake
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/careers/3285568/google-tops-tech-industry-pay-scale/?cmpid=sbycombinatoranguyen
======
abyssknight
But are they happy? A simple question, but one that no doubt should be
answered. Pay is just one variable, and perhaps the least important of all.

